# Do any one of you belong to craft clubs?



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

A long time ago I belonged to a craft club that sent a different project every month.  I liked putting together the parts.  It was fun.


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2016)

No I never tried a craft club, I usually just tune into YouTube if I'm looking for inspiration.  My avatar is one of my favorite past little projects I did last year.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2016)

I used to but not anymore.


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2016)

I attended a continuing education night school class for patchwork quilting several years back and learned how to make beautiful quilts.  It was great fun and met some good friends there. Also took art classes to continuing ed for portraiture and drawing. I realize this is different that a club, as a club is ongoing and these classes are seasonal.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughtful replies.


----------

